# piccino service



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

has anyone changed the washers to the steam knob and other parts off steam spindle etc. ive got the kit sent from fracino to renew all the washers on the steam part of it. wondered if any of it tricky or things to avoid.thanks


----------

